# New To Me Jet Urpe 1440



## bpimm (Jan 18, 2016)

I picked this lathe up a while back and am just now getting around to setting it up. It was purchased in 1985 by a friend and his dad and they barely used it. it has been in heated shops and storage it's entire life and looks almost unused. He didn't have the manual for it and I'm wondering if there is any way of getting manuals for this lathe. I checked Jet's website and it didn't have one listed.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## brino (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Brian,

Is it none of these:
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/service-and-support/manuals/?keyword=1440

There is four pages from searching "1440", I spot checked a few none were identical, but I did not check all of them......

-brino

update: just found this:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/does-anyone-know-anything-about-urpe-lathes-305815/


----------



## AaronD (Jan 18, 2016)

I've never seen one like that. Clean, heavy duty machine you have there. Looks to be L0 spindle nose with a collet adapter in it. How many HP? My guess is 5...


----------



## bpimm (Jan 18, 2016)

brino said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Is it none of these:
> http://www.jettools.com/us/en/service-and-support/manuals/?keyword=1440
> ...



I didn't see it in there.



brino said:


> update: just found this:
> http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/does-anyone-know-anything-about-urpe-lathes-305815/



That's it... Thank you. 

It is a URPE lathe from Spain imported by Jet so at least I have a starting point. in the thread on practical machinist someone mentioned someone else had a manual.


----------



## bpimm (Jan 18, 2016)

AaronD said:


> I've never seen one like that. Clean, heavy duty machine you have there. Looks to be L0 spindle nose with a collet adapter in it. How many HP? My guess is 5...



I don't know much about it yet, but yes it has a 5C collet adapter in it, also has a 3 jaw chuck, no 4 jaw. came with an aloris clone tool post and a fair amount of tooling including 5C collets from 1/16" to 1 1/8"  by 16's and a couple square ones as well. I'll have to pull the cover and see what size the motor is, it came with a 5HP RPC.


----------



## AaronD (Jan 19, 2016)

Based on the link that brino posted it should be a 3hp motor.  You should be able to come by a suitable 4 jaw for a good price on ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## bpimm (Jan 19, 2016)

That's what I remember the PO telling me, lathe was 3HP, the mill is 2HP and the RPC is 5HP and has ran both at the same time.

One thing I need to do as I set it up is to raise it up a few inches maybe 8 - 10", My back won't let me bend over much and at it's present height I have to bend over to reach the handles on the carriage.  I'm thinking 6" adjustable feet would not be a good way to go. It will be moved into a permanent location in the future when that part of the shop is finished but that may be a year or two away and I'll probably pour a concrete footing for it to go on.

What would be a good way to raise it up semi temporarily, I don't think I want to pour a slab where it is going now.

The carriage crank handle at it's lowest point is at 26" and if I hold a handle in my hand in a comfortable standing position it is as 33 1/2" so probably a minimum of 8".


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 19, 2016)

_That's it... Thank you.

It is a URPE lathe from Spain imported by Jet so at least I have a starting point. in the thread on practical machinist someone mentioned someone else had a manual.[/QUOTE]_

If you don't locate a manual let us know and I will ask the Jet tool dealer here. They also service the Jet machines and have a pretty good collection of manuals. Manuals for the old Jet GH-1340A that I just purchased from them is not listed on the Jet Tool website for manuals but the dealer gave me a hardcopy of the operator manual and Xerox copy of the parts and wiring manual.

What kind of spindle mount does you lathe use?


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## bpimm (Jan 19, 2016)

bcall2043 said:


> If you don't locate a manual let us know and I will ask the Jet tool dealer here. They also service the Jet machines and have a pretty good collection of manuals. Manuals for the old Jet GH-1340A that I just purchased from them is not listed on the Jet Tool website for manuals but the dealer gave me a hardcopy of the operator manual and Xerox copy of the parts and wiring manual.
> 
> What kind of spindle mount does you lathe use?
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll let you know, I think the spindle mount is L1.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 23, 2016)

You could weld up a frame to wrap the whole base of the lathe and mount some heavy duty casters 5" or 6" will work and give you the height you need . Wouldn't take much effort to weld or drill and mount the wheels . 3" x 3" angle iron would work well. plus you can mount leveling bolts to the corners of the frame too. I've been doing that with all my machines ,just makes it easy .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 23, 2016)

That is a rugged looking machine. I like the lever(s)layout. Power buttons are a bit odd. And the foot brake. Wish my Birmingham had one...
It nice to know the history of the machine isn't it?


----------



## dominus (May 10, 2016)

Hello
I just saw this thread and it happens to have the same lathe, although it's the 1st with L0 nose. 
Most of them have 55027 spindle.
So if you are still interested foa the manual just send me a pm.
regards
Kyriakos
Athens


----------



## Sandia (May 10, 2016)

Really nice Jet 13X40, sure you will enjoy it. 

Not trying to steal the thread, but I have the original owners manual for a Jet GH1340B if anyone has a need for it. Be glad to send it to you.


----------



## bpimm (May 13, 2016)

dominus said:


> Hello
> I just saw this thread and it happens to have the same lathe, although it's the 1st with L0 nose.
> Most of them have 55027 spindle.
> So if you are still interested foa the manual just send me a pm.
> ...



Thanks for the offer dominus, I got the manual from Jet, they had it on PDF and emailed it out.

Bran


----------

